# Pinbelegung Soundblaster Audigy



## ze_sniper1 (23. Januar 2003)

Hallo!

Kennt einer von Euch die Pinbelegung des internen SB1394 Anschlusses der Soundblaster Audigy Player? Möchte gerne das Chiftec Frontpanel anschliesen. Finde aber nirgends eine Pinbelegung.

ze_sniper1


----------

